# Thorns & scratches on legs



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone else have problems with their V's front legs & shoulders getting scratched up from running in the woods? Our female has scratches all over her and we are constantly pulling thorns out of her legs. Doesn't matter which woods she runs through, she just seems to "find" them.

How can we prevent this? Is there a neoprene or sock like product to put over their legs? If so, I'm afraid it might make her clumsy or get in the way of her running.


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

;D 


Leggings for dogs ????
http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/dog-health-injured-dogs-therapeutic-leggings-cone-of-shame


for snow...
http://howlingdogalaska.com/index.p...id=167&zenid=d3e782eb23ea13c5e7bf31d066fe645c 

I like the distance harness and hound harness she makes.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Was the second picture ? PUPPY PORN - LOL


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL
Fixed it. 

http://www.retrieverworld.com/SPORT...CF6214C7C11ECE7124FC5AA225F27B.m1plqscsfapp05


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Whatever it was I'm not sure it was family friendly.  Good choice removing it! hehe


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

;D

I was looking for chest and leg and chest protection as well. I hope the neoprene won't overheat the dog too much if it runs a lot :-\


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - still -LOL - PIKE wears a Cabelas skid vest when hunting heavy cover - it works - but PIKE's real world - he HUNT's - the scars - the limp - bloody ears & tail tip - this is what he lives 4 - a V is a soft pup when training - in the field I've never seen a tougher PUP - they do get beat up - but this is their LIFE !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its all just part of being a hard charging dog.
The scrapes heal quick and don't seem to bother the dogs.
With their smooth coat, you can run your hands over them to find the thorns. I've got one that will crawl under briars if something smells good to her.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I love the products and might give one of them a whirl. I especially like the chest vest because it will protect the lungs/heart/organs plus the shoulders & upper arms. And I can get it in orange so no one mistakes one of my babies for small deer!

You guys are all right, they are hard charging dogs and some of this is to be expected. When she's in the field she doesn't notice the injuries at all and at home she just licks them some. It seems to bother me a lot more than it bothers her!

One of her thorns went into my finger when I was cleaning her up one day and it was red and sore for 3 days on the site where it got me. A nasty bugger!


----------

